# Erfahrungen zu Kirel und junger Aare



## Fliegermax (17. Dezember 2003)

Hallo liebe Anglerfreunde,

ich möchte mit meinem Bruder nächstes Jahr einen Trip zum Fliegenfischen in die Schöne Schweiz unternehmen ... die urigsten Gewässer, die ich bis jetzt gefunden habe, sind die junge Aare und der Kirel ...

kann mir hier jemad Erfahrungen zu diesen Gewässern geben ... und vielleicht sogar das eine oder andere Bild anhängen ?!?!?

Freue mich auf einen langen Thread


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2003)

Willkommen und viel Spass hier im Board.
Mit Til haben wir(mindestens) 1 Schweizer hier, der ist aber wohl eher aufs Spinn- denn aufs Fliegenfischen spezialiert.
Sollte mich aber nicht wundern, wen da noch irgendwo ein fliegenfischender Schweizer in den Tiefen des Boards unterwegs ist und sich "outet".


----------



## rob (18. Dezember 2003)

genau thomas!!!!der til wird das schon machen.
und dir Fliegermax
ein herzliches willkommen on board!!!viel spass hier.lg aus wien rob


----------



## Barben Fischer (18. Dezember 2003)

Wilkommen!
Also die Kirel im Kanton bern? Wenn ja werd ich schon was finden den da war ich auch  schon..... beinnahe vor der haustür


----------



## Fliegermax (19. Dezember 2003)

Vielen Dank für eurnette Begrüßung...

hier noch zwei Bilder, um euch einen Eindruck zu verschaffen, nach was ich suche....


----------



## Fliegermax (19. Dezember 2003)

.... und noch ein Bild... 
habe diese Bilder von einer Schweizer Seite :  
http://flyfishers-guide.tripod.com/id18.htm 
... die mir erst so richtig Lust auf einen Ausflug in die Schweiz gemacht hat.


----------



## til (19. Dezember 2003)

Was die Gewässer des Kantons Bern angeht:
Berner Gewässer.
Als absoluter Klassiker unter den Schweizer Gewässern muss auch der Doubs gelten, dessen Äschen schon Charles Ritz zur Verzweiflung trieben: 
Doubs (Klick bei Interesse auch auf den Link "Guiding am Doubs"
Desweiteren kenn ich Fliegenfischer, die vom Tessin absolut begeistert sind. Mit ein bisschen Wandern ist man oft fast jungfräulichen Gewässern.


----------



## til (19. Dezember 2003)

@Fliegermax:
Das zweite Bild könnt Doubs sein.


----------



## Barben Fischer (19. Dezember 2003)

Meinst wohl Kirel im Kanton Bern....war auch schon da.....hoffte mit der spinnrute was zu fangne allerdings war es dan eher wilder also suchte ich nach heuschrecken..Negativ!
Also ich dan nen Regenwurm fand dieser an ne pose montage steckte in nen gumpen warf...flutsch! allerdings verabschidete sich die forelle hinter einem schön grossen stein... ich geh wieder mal dorthin mit mehreren würmer 
hmm... ich dachte doch im petri heil war mal was drin aber im internet find ich den artikel nich....


----------



## zuma (30. Dezember 2003)

Und hier kommt der gesuchte schweizer Fliegenfischer, welcher die junge Aare (vom Osteingang Aareschlucht bis an die Grimsel) kennt. Ich wohne nämlich genau da! Falls Interesse vorhanden ist hier mit der Fliege zu fischen, ungeniert melden. Ich kann auch äusserst preisgünstig eine Unterkunft anbieten und kenne die Gewässer des Haslitales wie meinen Hosensack.
Mfg
Kurt Zumbrunn
ps. die Bilder der Kirel stammen von Stefan Grau, einem Fischerkollegen von mir.


----------



## Barben Fischer (31. Dezember 2003)

ist dort auch was ohne fliege(spinnrute) zu holen oder mit wurm heuschrecke??


----------



## zuma (31. Dezember 2003)

Gerade die Heuschrecken sind der wohl beste Naturköder im Alpengebiet. In gewissen Bächen ist der Fangerfolg zum vornherein garantiert. Die Anforderungen, eine Forelle zu überlisten sind gering - die wohl wichtigste ist nicht gesehen werden. Dieser Umstand war vor vielen Jahren auch der Grund, dass ich mit dem Fliegenfischen angefangen habe und seither nur noch im Herbst zu "alten" Methode mit dem Heugümper greife, und zwar nur an den Orten, wo ich im Sommer durch mit der Fliege nicht fischen konnte. Es ist die Zeit, wo mir die schönsten Fänge gelingen - die Forellen sind grösser als diejenigen welche ich im Sommer mit der Trockenfliege überliste - jedoch ist der Spass an der Fliegenrute ungleich grösser. In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
Kurt Zumbrunn


----------



## Barben Fischer (1. Januar 2004)

da geh ich dann mal angeln dieses jahr:m 
für die Fliege....sind weite würfe erforderlich oder ist auch was für einsteiger dabei??


----------



## zuma (1. Januar 2004)

Am besten bist Du mit einer langen Bachrute dran - z.B. 4.70m. Damit hast Du schon eine gewisse Distanz zum Fisch und kannst eh nochmal 4m weit werfen, sodass Du total 8.70m vom Fisch weg geduckt stehen kannst. In heiklen Situationen empfiehlt es sich aber, wie ein Indianer anzuschleichen. Häufig ist auch erfolgversprechend wenn man einen Gumpen von einer anderen Seite angeht als es die vielzahl der Fischer tun würde. Das allerbeste ist aber, wenn Du das Fliegenfischen erlernst - denn sobald Dich dieser Virus packt, lässt er Dich nie mehr los.
Liebe Grüsse
Kurt Zumbrunn


----------



## Barben Fischer (1. Januar 2004)

ich werde jedenfalls mal vorbeischauen!
Ich versuche es mit der Heuschrecke...den ich hab noch keinen Fliegenfischer kurs hinter mier und mein Gerät läst auch zu wünschen übrig


----------



## zuma (1. Januar 2004)

...den ich hab noch keinen Fliegenfischer kurs hinter mier und mein Gerät läst auch zu wünschen übrig

Bei dieser Ausgangslage melde Dich unbedingt - da kann ich Dir in jeder Hinsicht helfen.


----------



## Barben Fischer (2. Januar 2004)

ich besitz ne shakespear rute gewicht klasse 6-7
und eine shakespear rolle.
Eine Orvis wonderline Floating der Klasse 7.

Wurfkönnen: Sehr gering 


und also es ist nicht alles so das beste#t


----------



## zuma (2. Januar 2004)

Ist doch alles tip top. Wenn nicht - hab ich Dir eine Auswahl von gegen 100 Gespliessten in allen Wurfkategorien - da ist bestimmt auch etwas dabei, womit Du fischen kannst.
Also los im Frühling oder Sommer gehen wir auf die Pirsch - Berner Patent ist bei Dir ja vorhanden.


----------



## Barben Fischer (2. Januar 2004)

100 gesplieste?? machste die selber?

und das berner patent ist vorhanden...mss doch 
du wohnst in meirigen (das kenn ich) und wo gehste fischen?


----------

